# Sunday's Show and Tell....7/22/18



## jd56 (Jul 22, 2018)

Another week has passed and I'm sure everyone is trying to find some shade.
Stay cool folks!

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Jul 22, 2018)

I picked up a... from what I've been able to find out.. a rather rare.. twin cockpit Arkansas Traveler 14' aluminum boat.. in need of some work .. there's not much information about these boats on the internet.. but what's there is favorable.. most are open fishing boats.. I can only find about three photos of twin cockpit boats.. my plans are to restore this boat and strip off all the paint and polish the entire boat and add a vintage Mercury Mark 30 turbo 4 to it..  photos are as I bought it and after I removed the added on seats and Evinrude motor that was on it...     Added a photo of the type engine I will be running on this boat.. mine will be the same red and also I will be having red tuck and roll bench seating in the front and rear cockpits...


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2018)

JKT said:


> I picked up a... from what I've been able to find out.. rather rare.. twin cockpit Arkansas Traveler 14' aluminum boat.. in need of some work .. there's not much information about these boats on the internet.. but what's there is favorable.. most are open fishing boats.. I can only find about three photos of twin cockpit boats.. my plans are to restore this boat and strip off all the paint and polish the entire boat and add a vintage Mercury Mark 30 turbo 4 to it..  photos are as I bought it and after I removed the added on seats and Evinrude motor that was on it...
> 
> View attachment 841831
> 
> ...



Very cool boat. I'm kinda surprised it doesn't have a windshield.  Post pics of your progress.


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 22, 2018)

bought this seat -the license plate came with the seat-awesome plate.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 22, 2018)

Radio Chief wagon, even had all four hub caps. Found at new local flea market.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 22, 2018)

Picked up this 1938 Colson Ladies' Equipped Special Model 06168 this week. The NETD light was a nice surprise. I really love the lines on this bike but I'm struggling with whether to clean it up and keep it or part it out. Stay tuned...


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2018)

garage sale finds........................................................................


----------



## tech549 (Jul 22, 2018)

picked up this 20 inch Shelby Donald duck bike  and a nice westfield


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 22, 2018)

tech549 said:


> picked up this 20 inch Shelby Donald duck bike  and a nice westfield
> 
> View attachment 841871
> 
> View attachment 841872



SWEEEEET!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 22, 2018)

Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist


----------



## tech549 (Jul 22, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist
> View attachment 841878
> 
> View attachment 841879
> ...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 22, 2018)

I picked up a couple little 20”. The wife and I had a blast on them yesterday!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 22, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist
> View attachment 841878
> 
> View attachment 841879
> ...



Killer colors!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 22, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist




A score indeed! Very nice 37 Supreme with all the right parts intact. Interesting to see the triple step rims on this girl. Curious to know the serial number.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 22, 2018)

Here you go


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 22, 2018)

As I though "A" serial. Very nice man..

Great score!


----------



## higgens (Jul 22, 2018)

Got this and and another one from a great caber


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 22, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist
> View attachment 841878
> 
> DANG! Wicked awesome score! Love the color scheme too!
> ...


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 22, 2018)

Picked these up on eaby and got them in the mail yesterday.







Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## petritl (Jul 22, 2018)

JKT said:


> I picked up a... from what I've been able to find out.. rather rare.. twin cockpit Arkansas Traveler 14' aluminum boat.. in need of some work .. there's not much information about these boats on the internet.. but what's there is favorable.. most are open fishing boats.. I can only find about three photos of twin cockpit boats.. my plans are to restore this boat and strip off all the paint and polish the entire boat and add a vintage Mercury Mark 30 turbo 4 to it..  photos are as I bought it and after I removed the added on seats and Evinrude motor that was on it...
> 
> View attachment 841831
> 
> ...




Big Johns flea market in Channahon, IL had a vintage glass marine windshield the last time I was there.  IIRC it would be about the correct size for your vessel. There is a Facebook page for Big Johns.


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 22, 2018)

Friend called me this morning saying they was going to throw this bike away they found sitting in a basement.  I dont think so lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 22, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist
> View attachment 841878
> 
> View attachment 841879
> ...



Wow, that's the find of the month for sure.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 22, 2018)

A great week of killer finds, esp. love that black Westfield @tech549! Picked up some hard to find local figural bottle openers.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 22, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Christmas in July...Craigslist score...Yes,Craigslist
> View attachment 841878
> 
> View attachment 841879
> ...



wow you win this week


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Got these old toe clips over in France a couple of weeks ago.
Finally fitted them on the latest French bicycle
Possibly homemade, no makers marks, opinions anyone?


----------



## JKT (Jul 22, 2018)

Sven said:


> Very cool boat. I'm kinda surprised it doesn't have a windshield.  Post pics of your progress.



Its possible it might have had a windshield.. but out of the other three I can find... only one has a windshield..  I also added a photo of the style engine I will be running on it...


----------



## petritl (Jul 22, 2018)

I visited my friend at a local antique shop; he ended up giving me this primitive airplane. The plane looks nice next to a primitive truck my wife bought me years ago.


----------



## stoney (Jul 22, 2018)

Real nice, the plane is cool but I live the truck


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 22, 2018)

Another crazy pick on Friday...garden tractor hood cowling.


----------



## JRE (Jul 22, 2018)

Took my Hawthorn to a local car show and won best Bicycle


----------



## JKT (Jul 22, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Another crazy pick on Friday...garden tractor hood cowling. View attachment 842253View attachment 842254View attachment 842255



I have about 10 or so of these hoods.. I had a bunch of these tractors I've been dropping off at a local auction house to get rid of !!  still have a few to go...


----------



## rickyd (Jul 22, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Another crazy pick on Friday...garden tractor hood cowling. View attachment 842253View attachment 842254View attachment 842255



I see a sidecar


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 22, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> A great week of killer finds, esp. love that black Westfield @tech549! Picked up some hard to find local figural bottle openers.
> View attachment 842030
> View attachment 842031



Killer bottle  openers, especially  the baseball player!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 22, 2018)

My buy this week wasn't a bike it was a tractor. 1966 JD 2020, low hours and taken care of by the previous owners. I put it to work on the property right away.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 22, 2018)

Got some great stuff this week. Picked up my '38 schwinn, my local buddy @KingSized HD sold me the bee paper route bag and scored these model kits at the auction. Pre war schwinn books showed up at mom's house just in time for my first prewar Schwinn! Life is terrific!


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 23, 2018)

On Sunday I sold a in-expensive 90's era mountain bike, and then immediately used the money a 1/2 hour later to pick up what according to serial number is a 53 Schwinn Traveler for a pretty good price from its original owner. The frame was repainted and some of the chrome was painted silver. I think it's mostly original except for the seat. I was surprised to find the original generator and lights were both in working condition.

Since the bikes frame was already repainted about 15 years ago, I will have no problem refurbishing it going forward and plan to repaint the frame to a color of my choosing. What I liked about is is it had the winged badge, earlier style fork, original fenders, generator set, pedals, wheels....etc. 

I already started  taking it apart before I took a photo. But once I get some more work done on it, I will post some photos probably in the schwinn lightweight section.  It's also going to need new cables, as the originals are in pretty poor condition. It should be another fun project for the summer.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 24, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Another crazy pick on Friday...garden tractor hood cowling.




If memory is serving me right, it is actually to a snow plow. My grandfather had one, and gave it to my parents when I was younger. I used to use it to shovel the driveway when I was in high school. Its still sitting in their back yard garden. Next time I visit I will take a photo, I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry for the late post. I was tarring the roof on the weekend. Picked this up from a really nice CABE member. Forgive the room



, one of my sons moved out. Turning room into a gym room.


----------



## JKT (Jul 24, 2018)

Sven said:


> Very cool boat. I'm kinda surprised it doesn't have a windshield.  Post pics of your progress.



here's a original ad from 1953 for what looks like this boat that shows it with no windshield.. but also states windshields and other accessories were available at extra cost's ..


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Another crazy pick on Friday...garden tractor hood cowling. View attachment 842253View attachment 842254View attachment 842255





Love those David Bradley tractor noses. A guy up in N.Y. near where I lived had one mounted as air cleaner /partial radiator cover on his rat rod. All in all he did a pretty good job.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 24, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> If memory is serving me right, it is actually to a snow plow. My grandfather had one, and gave it to my parents when I was younger. I used to use it to shovel the driveway when I was in high school. Its still sitting in their back yard garden. Next time I visit I will take a photo, I will be there tomorrow.



They were rather like a Swiss Army Knife in that a lot of attachments were available. Snow blade was one. 



 

 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 24, 2018)

One of these days I will have to see if I could get it running again.  I completely forgot about it until you posted your photo. I forgot how cool it was. It has been siting in their garden ever since my father purchased a much smaller snow blower about 15-20 years ago. Back when we used to use it, I remember it being pretty powerful. and was much more fun to use than a shovel. Maybe it should be a future restoration project.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2018)

It does not look as nice as I remember


----------



## Auggie56 (Oct 29, 2018)

Pictures of my town in the past Toledo Oh


----------

